# hiatal h. HELP ME PLEASE. READ THIS PLEASE!!!!!!!



## TWIMON (Jun 1, 2003)

i have just been diag. with reflux,gastritus and a hiatal h. my question is. would working out cause heartburn and preasure in my chest. im kind of over weight.(well im fat lol!!!!) but when i work out i feel better about myself. but i swear it causes my reflux or hiatal to act up. SORRY BOUT THE SPELLING


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

HI there,


> quote:but i swear it causes my reflux or hiatal to act up


Yea it well make your heartburn worse. Have you done any searchs on a Hiatus Hernia?Do you know what it is?Most are not serious. But some can be. I also have had this problem and had to have it fixed.Over weight well make this all more frequent to you. My condition was from work strain. Evertime I had a real big straine it would also make me cough.The heart burn was all the time no matter what I ate.If you really do need help with this let me know.  Lindalu


----------

